# New to the game and VC, need advice



## vstag (Dec 1, 2008)

I am new to warhammer and my first faction is Vampire Counts and I would like some advice on tactics and some ideas on how to set up my vampires and any other advice you may have. I have just the starter box and a mounted and unmounted vampire, and both a grave guard unit and a Varghulf on the way. Will be picking up more on my next paycheck. I got a good grip on the rules of the game, but any advice on the gamei tself is welcome also. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well to start off with make sure you have lots of core models. This is because you may start a game with 100 models, but you could end with 200+ models. Also remember to keep your general as safe as possible, because if he dies the army WILL fall apart fast. As for elite groups like the grave guards remember to keep them in large units to avoid losing combat, and do not let your varghulf attack a unit with a lot of models, because he can die easily just by losing combat. 

Also make sure that you have lots of zombies to spare, but never start a game with units of zombies. As for basic tactics for the VCs you need to remember that your core units are for the most part lousy. You should use them to hold your opponents units while your special and rare units attack the flanks and rears of the enemy units. 

Besides that make sure to take out the enemies artillery and other ranged units with bats and the other flying units to keep your general from being shot.


----------



## vstag (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, I did not think about not bringing a zombie unit, but sounds good to just raise one at the start instead.


----------

